# Does Mr Trump's 25 % tariff apply to the mini lathe



## TQA222 (Dec 22, 2018)

I am planning to buy a 7 x 12 mini lathe next Feb. from Harbor Freight in Miami.. or maybe anywhere else in the USA. It will be exported immediately to Grenada in the West Indies. 

Does this 25% extra tax apply to mini lathes.?

Can I claim it back on export of the item. ?

Is there a reliable supplier outside the USA?


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 22, 2018)

I believe the tarriff's are on imports, not exports, so it would be HB that pays them and passes them on to you.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 22, 2018)

Yes it does. When the tariffs went into effect, vendors like Little Machine Shop, Grizzly, and Micromark put up announcements explaining the price increase. A lot of the items on Little Machine Shop, e.g. the HiTorque 7x16, include a note detailing how much of the price is due to tariffs.

Since the lathe is going to be delivered outside the US, check out the Sieg distributor list.


----------



## TQA222 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thank you for the heads up on the Sieg list. Unfortunately there is no other supplier that will work for me to the shipping issue.

I guess I will just stay with Harbor Freight [ and hope for a 25 % off coupon.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 24, 2018)

TQA222 said:


> Thank you for the heads up on the Sieg list. Unfortunately there is no other supplier that will work for me to the shipping issue.



I noticed that Travers is on that list as a supplier for Mexico. You might email them and see if they will work with you. Their OTMT stuff is a bit pricier than Harbor Freight, though, so you may not end up saving money.


----------



## TQA222 (Dec 25, 2018)

Well it looks like the best deal I can get is Harbor Freight [Miami] for the lathe and use Tropical shipping's consolidation service to get it and allmthe other bits and pieces down to Grenada.

Then I will have the joys of working with customs to find appropriate import codes for stuff they will not have seen on an every day basis.


----------

